

Demoscene: The Art of the Algorithms (documentary) - kenshi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRkZcTg1JWU

======
hamoid
I just realized how much I was influenced by the demo scene in what I program
and create. Great documentary.

------
jdboyd
Be sure to turn on Youtube's CC feature for english captioning of the non-
english speaking interviewees.

